# snacks for a soccer game



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Any ideas on what I can take that wont make my ds look like the weird one? Last fall everyone always bought fruit roll ups and I refuse to go buy any of those. Any good healthy suggestions...I cant think today


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

When I was a kid playing soccer, snacks were always oranges. The request wasn't to bring a snack, it actually specified oranges. But that was kids soccer circa 1983 so times may have changed.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkin*
When I was a kid playing soccer, snacks were always oranges. The request wasn't to bring a snack, it actually specified oranges. But that was kids soccer circa 1983 so times may have changed.

when my dd played in 1999, the coaches asked that we bring oranges for snack, nothing else (well, drinks, but no other snack)


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My mom used to send oranges and water as well. Other kids brought little debbie snack things and kool aid

I'll be watching this thread for ideas as well.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

So far this season for my son's soccer games and my daughter's t-ball games we've had: granola bars, cheese sticks (blech - okay that's just my response! Hee, hee), crackers and peanut butter, fruit juices, fruit punch, and oranges.


----------



## mamato2boys (Nov 22, 2002)

We always bring homemade granola bars and 100% juice. My son is OK with it even though some of his teammates have made comments about not liking them. There are no rules or suggestions on what to bring and it's typical for parents to bring chips/doritos/little debbie/ and kool-aid; one parent brought cans of soda.







It stinks b/c my son doesn't eat most of the snacks that parents supply. One parent brings fruit-bananas or oranges; otherwise we bring a snack for him as an alternative to the cr*p that is offered.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Oranges, Apples, Ants on a Log (celery with pb and raisins,) Snow on a log (celery with cream cheese and raisins,) whole wheat crackers and cheese or pb, home made granola bars

Good luck!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

we always had orange slices. it is like a soccer tradition.

i think fruit is always good. anything else just sounds gross in the middle of running and playing. Just be sure it is sliced fruit. maybe grapes. those were a huge treat for me as a kid.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

we did oatmeal cookies. i figured those are mainstream enough that people wouldn't refuse to eat them and dd would feel bad - but not buying garbage either.


----------



## hopesmama (Aug 1, 2005)

I think fruit is always good, oranges, grapes. Or even dried fruit like raisins, apples or apricots. You could even make homemade trail mix w/fruit and nuts! Just an idea.


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kay4*
when my dd played in 1999, the coaches asked that we bring oranges for snack, nothing else (well, drinks, but no other snack)

Same for me when I was a kid. All of the moms would bring a big bowl of cut up oranges when it was their turn.


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

Oranges are a popular choice here!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

we always had oranges too.... and water, and sometimes like capri sun or something after the game, but only water during..... those oranges fresh out of the ice chest were like the best thing ever at half time


----------



## mamamillet (May 21, 2004)

Quote:

Last fall everyone always bought fruit roll ups and I refuse to go buy any of those. Any good healthy suggestions...I cant think today
Our co-op sells organic fruit roll-ups. I think fresh fruit is a great choice though!


----------

